# avantage en nature (imposable)



## Elisika

Hola,

A ver si alguien me puede echar un cable con lo siguiente:

"(...) Cette circulaire de la Sécurité Sociale voulant limiter à cinq par salarié et par mois le nombre de repas d'affaires pris en charge par l'entreprise. (...) Au-delà de ce quota, les déjeuners seraient assimilés à des _avantages en nature_ devant être réintégrés dans le salaire, et donc soumis à cotisations sociales (...)"

Os pongo todo el párrafo, pero me gustaría saber cómo se dice en español, eso de _avantages en nature_. ¿Sería algo así como "beneficios en especie"? Que conste que me suena muy mal eh? 

Allez-y les francophones! Quelqu'un pourrait me donner un tout p'tit coup de main svp? 

Je vous remercie d'avantage...


----------



## Fred-erique

avantages en nature: avantages non inclus sur la fiche de paie mais qui peuvent être considérés comme faisant partie de la rémunération (ex: repas, logement de fonction, voiture de fonction, crèche d'entreprise, abonnement à un gymnase, voyage offert, etc.)


----------



## edwingill

ventajas  adicionales


----------



## valerie

remuneración en especie


----------



## florine

Buenos días, 

en uno de mis diccionarios, tengo: 

"ventaja, utilidad en especie, no dineraria ; complemento de remuneracion (ej : vivienda por razón del cargo)"

para completar las traducciones antes propuestas


----------



## galigalizum

Siento haber repetido la pregunta sobre "avantages en nature", veo que no soy la única..., me parece que la propuesta de complemento de remuneración es un buen término.  
y ¿Qué les parece sobresueldo?
definición: retribución o consignación que se añade al sueldo fijo
ex. recibe un sobresueldo por estar localizable todo el día.

Hasta pronto


----------



## Danielo

Hola,
Apoyo las opciones "remuneración/contraprestación en especie"
Saludos


----------



## galigalizum

Hola

Puede que haya una confusión con respecto a la palabra "especie", ya que no corresponde a la palabra "espèces" en francés (ex: rémunération en espèces)

Saludos


----------



## florine

en realidad, yo pienso que 'avantages en nature' = comidas ofrecidas/o subvencionadas por el empleador en la cantina por ejemplo, parking, alojamiento, coche y otros 'regalos' etc.


----------



## florine

es decir que en principio no se requiere a cambio ningún servicio o trabajo extra como es el caso me parece con el 'sobresueldo' que viene a compensar un trabajo extraordinario etc. qué piensan Uds?


----------



## galigalizum

Estoy de acuerdo con la cuestión del sobresueldo, es verdad que es algo que viene a compensar un trabajo extra, mientras que "les avantages en nature" son diferentes facilidades y servicios que el empleador da a sus empleados.


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenas noches, bonne nuit:

En las nóminas lo llaman: _complemento salarial,_ lo que engloba una serie de conceptos que puede precisar la empresa. En especie también se dice para _avantages en nature_.
En esta página se detalla una nómina.

Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## Danielo

Efectivamente, "remuneración en especie" no corresponde con "rémuneration en espèces" que sería "remuneración/pago en efectivo/ líquido"

"Remuneración en especie" en español equivale perfectamente a la definición en francés ofrecida por Fred-erique en el post número 2 apar "avantages en nature"

No comparto personalmente la posibilidad de "complemento salarial" que desde mi punto de vista hace referencia más bien a elementos que se añaden a nuestro "salario base" para configurar el importe total de nuestro salario o sueldo.

Saludos


----------



## galigalizum

Hola

Efectivamente "pago en especies" equivale a "payer en nature"
solo que "payer en nature" se refiere, podríamos decir a un pago que se hace cuando no se puede o no se quiere pagar con dinero.
ex:
"Les associations qui éprouvent des difficultés financières de paiement peuvent négocier un *paiement en nature* avec le Secrétaire Général. L’association qui désire procéder à un tel paiement doit soumettre une proposition formelle spécifiant la nature, le montant et la durée couverte par un tel paiement. Les dispositions négociées pour un paiement en nature doivent être approuvées par le Comité exécutif."

Sin embargo creo que en "complemento salarial", estamos hablando de otra cosa, el hecho de tener la palabra "salarial" hace alusión a que es parte del salario
salario= remuneración que percibe una persona por su trabajo...

¿Qué piensan?


----------



## SoyMateo

Que os parece "percepciones no salariales" ?


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenas tardes, bon après-midi,

_Complemento salarial_ es el nombre genérico del apartado en el que está precisado (o no) qué tipos de complementos ofrece la empresa.
En muchas nóminas aparece: _complemento salarial_ sin precisar más. Entre estos complementos pueden aparecer efectivamente:
- Gratificaciones extraordinarias
- Participación en beneficios
*- En especie: remuneración recibida por el trabajador en bienes distintos del dinero. Debe aparecer su valor en dinero. Lo percibido en especie no puede ser superior al 30% de las percepciones salariales del trabajador.*
- Complemento de residencia.

Ya que tiene que aparecer el valor correspondiente en dinero, muchas empresas no se molestan en decir en qué consisten.
Para una traducción: _en especie_.

Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## ninagirl

Hola:

¿Me ayudáis, por favor?

_Il pourra être utilisé à titre privé sous réserve de la retenue d'un avantage en nature et d'__un accord_ 
 
Muchas gracias de antemano


----------



## Domtom

-
retenue= deducción, retención

avantage en nature = complementos en especie


Si estos datos te pueden ayudar...


----------



## ninagirl

No me queda muy claro... Pondré la frase completa:

Ce véhicule est réservé à un usage exclusivement professionnel. Il pourra être utilisé à titre privé sous réserve de la retenue d'un avantage en nature et d'un accord de la direction.


----------



## Domtom

-
De momento se me ocurre

Podrá ser utilizado a título privado reservándose el derecho de recibir en depósito una cantidad y de un visto y bueno de la dirección.

Pero estoy pensando si puedo modificar esta propuesta para mejorarla.

Quizá mejoro con:

... una cantidad, y en conformidad con la dirección.


----------



## ninagirl

Il pourra être utilisé à titre privé sous réserve de la retenue d'un avantage en nature et d'un accord de la direction 
Precisamente ésta es la parte que me da problemas, porque no entiendo qué relación puede haber entre que le den un coche y que la directiva pueda pedirle un dinero...


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenas tardes, bonjour,

El empleado recibe un coche para su tabajo y se supone que sólo lo usa en su horario de trabajo. Si utiliza el coche para fines personales, este uso será considerado como pago en especie después de consultar con la dirección y obtener su visto bueno.

Parte de su sueldo constará como sueldo en especie. Es decir que el empleado no tiene que dar cantidad alguna de su bolsillo pero la parte del mismo en metálico será menguada.

Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## Víctor Pérez

A ver si esto ayuda un poco más.
En algunos regímenes tributarios -en el español, por ejemplo- ciertas ventajas, como la utilización personal de un vehículo de empresa (avantage en nature), pueden o deben ser declaradas a Hacienda quién se encargará de gravarlas como si se tratara de un ingreso en especie. Me imagino que _el acuerdo con la Dirección_ irá en el sentido de declarar lo menos posible a Hacienda.


----------



## ninagirl

Gracias Cintia
Todo tiene más sentido ahora


----------



## Clessidra

NUEVA PREGUNTA
Hilos unidos​
Buenos días,
¿Cómo se traduciría la expresión anterior? El contexto es el siguiente:

selon les pays et la législation fiscale locale en vigueur, l’avance sur salaire peut être considérée comme un avantage en nature imposable et la décote, les dividendes et les plus-values soumis à l’impôt.


Entiendo que son beneficios de deben tributar, es decir, que se deben pagar impuestos por ellos, pero no sé si ya hay una fórmula acuñada tipo "beneficios de carácter imponible" o, pero "en nature" también es "en especie"...
¿beneficios en especie que deben tributar?

¿Sugerencias?
Gracias y saludos,
C.


----------



## Gévy

Bonjour Clessidra:

Avantage en nature: *complementos en especie*.
Source: Diccionario jurídico y económico ES-FR/FR-ES, J. Ferreras, G. Zonana, Masson 1986.

Imposable es *imponible*.

No sé si el conjunto tiene una expresión distinta particular.



Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## Clessidra

Gracias Gévy, como siempre.
Saludos,
C.


----------

